# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Simple and clean way to represent mountains?

## davoush

Hello,

Sorry if this post is in the wrong section - I'm not sure where it best fits.

I am currently (very slowly) working on my world map, and I have the land masses more or less how I want them. My question now is, how do I represent mountain ranges simply yet cleanly (black and white is fine for now). I don't need them to be artistic or extremely realistic, just clean so I can use them as a guide for myself.

I have experimented with drawing in Tolkien-esque mountains, but they don't appeal to me as I want something a bit 'plainer' looking. Perhaps some sort of grey shading would work? Any suggestions or ideas would be much appreciated (example maps even more so!).

Thanks,

----------


## Raptori

I think the style of mountains on this map would fit what you're looking for. I wanted more or less the same thing, and pretty much copied the style from - Max -  :Very Happy:

----------


## davoush

Thanks, the mountain style is very nice and so is the whole map. Now to find out how to make a similar style...

----------

